# Can dogs eat fruits and which vegetables?



## echo8287

I gave my puppies a couple of small pieces of fresh peaches. Is it ok to give them things like that? peachs, apples, carrots,oatmeal cookies etc. I only gave them a small amount and them seemed to like it. Could someone give us a list of fruits and vegetables that are ok to give them in moderation. Also what type of raw meat bones would be ok for them to chew on? I will supervise the bone chewing. They like sticks and pine cones outside to chew on. I think Kong toys should make some sticks and pine cones in rubber. I am constantly taking them away from them. They are Mini Schnauzer puppies mainly on dry food.Thanks for any heads up, David


----------



## briteday

Be sure not to give them the pits from fruits, nor the seeds. Grapes are toxic to dogs as is rhubarb, tomato "plants" (the fruit if fine), and onions are also toxic. You probably already know that chocolate (I wish is were a food group!) is very toxic to dogs, though not in your category of fruits/vegt.

I have two 10-12 pound dogs. Their all time favorite raw bone at this time of year are the long back beef ribs that most people use for grilling. I can find them every week on sale for $0.99/lb at one grocery or another. So every Sunday they get one rib bone each. I feed raw so I leave the meat on. But since you are feeding kibble I would probably trim most of the meat off (save it for chili or stew) and give them the bone with just bits of meat on it. After mine have spent a couple of hours getting the meat off then they have it for the rest of the week as a recreational bone in the house. I don't allow them to bring it in until they have cleaned the meat off...ants...ewee!!!! 

My dogs also like bully sticks for chewing. Of course we have the frozen kongs for entertainment. And they also like the chicken jerky (in the dog section) from Costco. With small dogs, a bag of the jerky will last you for months. But I keep a piece by the door so they get a small bit of it each time they come when called.


----------



## rsculady

MY Golden LOVES fresh white peaches(won't touch the yellow LOL) and frozen raspberries. My 2 yr old Sibe could care less about any fruits or veggies and our 16yr old Sibe loves baby carrots.


----------



## poodleholic

Yes, most fruits and vegatables are fine (if they will eat them!). As others have said, no grapes (or raisins), onions, chocolate. I feed my dogs:

peeled and cubed apples and pears; watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, cantalope, banana.

Steamed asparagus, green beans, fresh peas, spinach, kale, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet potato, acorn squash (the latter two with a little cinnamon and nutmeg).

My dogs prefer their veggies on pizza! LOL


----------



## Tracey

I cant get my dog to eat fruit at all, she wont have it


----------



## cshellenberger

My dogs LOVE bananas, apples, carrots, green beans and pumpkin.


----------



## Renoman

Well, it's summertime and I have veggies like summer squash and zucchini *everywhere*. My guys love it when I add some veggies to their food bowl. Not only do they love squash, green beans, broccoli and many others, they love watermelon, cantelope, blueberries and cranberries, apples, pears and bananas. 

I know I've posted somewhere that they love the fruit salads I give them. They get the blueberries, cranberries, bananas, apples, cantelope and pears mixed with some organic plain yogurt.

For bones, try the frozen raw bison bones by Primal. Big hit in this house.


----------



## gizmobaby

I've fed my dog mango. Haha. He seems like to like it.  I don't give him a lot though and I feed him small tiny portions of it =)


----------



## echo8287

Thanks for the replies! Since reading this a lady at my wife's office sent home some green beans from her garden. My wife cooked them and they were great. I gave the Puppies some and they loved them. I am glad to know about the onions too. Occasionally my wife will add some in hamburger meat that we cook on the grill. She will have to stop doing that cause I always end up giving the girls a taste. Thanks again, David


----------

